# What does it mean when the app chimes and turns gold when you accept a ride?



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.

Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a new one on me.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the same question. Are you on Select? Maybe it's a surge ride?

Edit to add. I had several 'gold' pings on Thursday and Friday. Didn't drive this weekend.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


I have had that happen three times total...no idea why. They were all X rides, nothing unusual about the pick up address or dest. Can't figure that one out...


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


Same thing happened to me on Saturday and again today.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I have the same question. Are you on Select? Maybe it's a surge ride?
> 
> Edit to add. I had several 'gold' pings on Thursday and Friday. Didn't drive this weekend.


I am Select, but Select is not yet available as a choice in my market. Right now only UberX is an option in the Rider app.

I thought it might be a surge ride too, but it didn't seem to match up. . . it's strange and I can't find an explanation. Good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I am Select, but Select is not yet available as a choice in my market. Right now only UberX is an option in the Rider app.
> 
> I thought it might be a surge ride too, but it didn't seem to match up. . . it's strange and I can't find an explanation. Good to know I'm not the only one


I just looked at my pay statement and I didn't have any surge rides on the days I remember getting the gold ping.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

It's a VIP PAX ! GOLD MEMBER


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It has happened every ride after the last upgrade for me.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

I got a few of those last night... after accepting the ride... the special chime and the pick up location flashed gold.. didn't think anything of it...

When I picked up the pax I now remember she said it was her First Time using Uber...

Maybe it's a first time user alert to us drivers?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Man I must be so old. The app use to do that, cept the flashing gold, if / when the pax has entered the destination addy. It was confusing as hell to me at first. I just laughed at them and said, oh look now it has a pretty color. Hey guys can you do a rainbow affect.

So now the programmers entered it back in but when we accept the trip. SMFH. Hey youuuuu guyssssss. Do you think we really need a chime and a flashy tool to go with it , wouldn't want us to forget anything would you? 

Its far better for the pax to hear it after they enter the destination as we slide the start trip button !!! Jesus.....


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> I got a few of those last night... after accepting the ride... the special chime and the pick up location flashed gold.. didn't think anything of it...
> 
> When I picked up the pax I now remember she said it was her First Time using Uber...
> 
> Maybe it's a first time user alert to us drivers?


I didn't see this at all last night and had a few first timers...


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I definitely haven't had it for every ping.

I downloaded v3.54.0 last week and my phone just auto updated to v3.55.0


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes it just happened randomly throughout the night, and I couldn't discern any type of pattern, rhyme, or reason for it . . .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I will keep watch to make sure all are gold, but I am pretty sure all 16 rides I gave today chimed and were gold. 
You would think they would tell us if something was different, but I have learned not to expect a lot from Uber.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I will keep watch to make sure all are gold, but I am pretty sure all 16 rides I gave today chimed and were gold.
> You would think they would tell us if something was different, but I have learned not to expect a lot from Uber.


IKR? I was going to suggest contacting Uber support...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess I didn't. Make myself clear. ^^^


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay so now I know my "first time user" theory is Completely Wrong.. lol

Just finished a trip where same thing happened when I accepted the trip...

So I casually asked the guy if he uses Uber often ... he says "Oh Yeah, I use it on weekends... uber is great."

So, it can't be first time user alert... lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Watch and see if Amsoil was correct. In his rambling post he indicated that the pax has added the address.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think it chimes/gold when the address has already been entered by the pax. I suppose to tip us off that the destination is already there? Like we can't figure that out on our own pretty much immediately after sliding begin. But whatevs. Nice to see the developers adding useless shit instead of fixing the zone hot spot/surge map that keeps blinking on and off. Or making it possible to call a pax with one or two taps instead of the half dozen it takes now. Or popping texts from pax automatically up on screen


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

^ you might be on to something about the address, idk


I got these chime pings too and only the navigate button was golden.

What kind of app/technology company doesn't post change logs to app updates?

Cocksuckers.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I thought it means the passenger entered their destination into the app.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Well maybe not. I had two pings this morning, both had destinations, only 1 chimed while shown as gold.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I get the occassional gold chime also. I thought it was because the pax had entered the destination. Curious to see what it really means.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe it's s drivers request


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> It's a VIP PAX ! GOLD MEMBER


Do you know that for sure? (it does makes sense)
If so, why in the hell would Uber not bother to let drivers know?!

>>> HOW TO BECOME AN UBER VIP <<<


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Had several gold ones on Saturday. I drive Select. I have no clue what it means.

It's not 1st time riders. Had riders with <5*.
Can't be VIP Riders. Had riders with 4.7*.
Not for pre-entered destinations. Had riders with no destination entered in app.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> It's a VIP PAX ! GOLD MEMBER


If it were a VIP member, then the fare should be BLACKCARE fare... 
unless Uber changed the program?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DocT said:


> Had several gold ones on Saturday. I drive Select. I have no clue what it means.
> It's not 1st time riders. Had riders with <5*.
> Can't be VIP Riders. Had riders with 4.7*.


Uber VIP doesn't care about the RIDERS rating...
it is for riders who want a *DRIVER *with a rating of 4.8 or higher.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Where is a troll when you need one? 

Wait there off defending rate cuts, SRF increases, waitlisting and commission increases.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Where is a troll when you need one?


This is why we need a real representative of Uber here... to participate openly!


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I would love to see this..... maybe in means you've won something!!!!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

The only link I've noticed is that it has to do with the passengers entering in their drop off location ahead of time. I haven't been able to find any other links and it never chimes unless the pax has entered their drop off location.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Its a cool idea to change the color/chime of the ping..... maybe its a 5.0 pax!!!


----------



## bobbycrusher (Oct 5, 2015)

You need to check out your dingle dangle


----------



## S_hicago (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like the people who said it is for riders who have entered their destination are correct.

This new update allows you to accept your next pax while still on a trip, if their pickup is close to your dropoff.

Please see my post in the "technology" section, as it's too long to copy and paste, and I don't know how to link other threads (someone else can feel free to).

On topic: I got most of my pings "gold" too.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

'next ride' notification email:
as posted in the NOTIFICATIONS section

thanks S_hicago !


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

DocT said:


> Had several gold ones on Saturday. I drive Select. I have no clue what it means.
> 
> It's not 1st time riders. Had riders with <5*.
> Can't be VIP Riders. Had riders with 4.7*.
> Not for pre-entered destinations. Had riders with no destination entered in app.


My experience mirrors yours.

Had two first-timers today. No gold on them. Everyone had already entered their destination afaik.

I only had one gold ping today. It wasn't Select, or first-timer.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

S_hicago said:


> Seems like the people who said it is for riders who have entered their destination are correct.
> 
> This new update allows you to accept your next pax while still on a trip, if their pickup is close to your dropoff.
> 
> ...


It must be only for certain markets. I didn't get an email about it.


----------



## S_hicago (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea. I didn't realize until beginning this conversation that the app would change based on market.

Back to your regularly scheduled hypothesizing.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Definitely the same 3 note chime as we used to hear once the destination got entered. I like the Driver VIP theory. Fits my rating (for now).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The pax entering the destination makes sense with the stacking pax feature in the new update. 
I would also promote us to ask the pax to enter the destination ahead of time so we can stack pax.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Where is a troll when you need one?
> 
> Wait there off defending rate cuts, SRF increases, waitlisting and commission increases.














Uberest said:


> I would love to see this..... maybe in means you've won something!!!!


Water and candies for everyone.









Only happened 3 of 7 trips today. Hell by the time I get there I don't remember if the des was entered or not. To me it's some feel good Psychological warfare.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The pax entering the destination makes sense with the stacking pax feature in the new update.
> I would also promote us to ask the pax to enter the destination ahead of time so we can stack pax.


I don't think the stacking pax update is available in all markets. I didn't get an email about it. I haven't asked on the Houston forum if anyone else got the email.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I don't think the stacking pax update is available in all markets. I didn't get an email about it. I haven't asked on the Houston forum if anyone else got the email.


It is happening in San Diego, not often, but it happens.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

S_hicago said:


> Seems like the people who said it is for riders who have entered their destination are correct.
> 
> This new update allows you to accept your next pax while still on a trip, if their pickup is close to your dropoff.
> 
> ...


You are correct. I have been getting 2nd ride requests, just prior to dropping off my original passenger. This happened to me on Saturday and again on Sunday. This new feature will eventually increase our revenue over the long haul. That's a good thing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> You are correct. I have been getting 2nd ride requests, just prior to dropping off my original passenger. This happened to me on Saturday and again on Sunday. This new feature will eventually increase our revenue over the long haul. That's a good thing.


So now we just have to convince more pax to enter their destination. Some have told me they believe we cherry pick if they enter their their destination. I tell them we can not see the destination.
Others are just drunk and/or stupid.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


You probably get a special Min fare ride and no tip....most all get those a few times a day.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> You are correct. I have been getting 2nd ride requests, just prior to dropping off my original passenger. This happened to me on Saturday and again on Sunday. This new feature will eventually increase our revenue over the long haul. That's a good thing.


I think it might cut down on surge.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I think it might cut down on surge.


I think your correct, eventually it will cut down on the surge. Anything to release the pressure of the surge and make the passengers, "happy campers" The reality is the surge is good for business, not only for the drivers but Uber as well. Higher total revenues means Uber's 20% cut of revenue would be larger. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> So now we just have to convince more pax to enter their destination. Some have told me they believe we cherry pick if they enter their their destination. I tell them we can not see the destination.
> Others are just drunk and/or stupid.


According to the pastor said they think you cherry pick if they enter the destination. You said we can't see the destination. The passengers right the drivers cherry-pick.

I've been seeing the orange or gold bar at the top for two weeks I thought everyone was. I did see it twice today both times the destination were already in the phone. When I start the trip at time with the gold bar on top showing the address in white.

Stacking passenger sound good but you can fit more in the car if you cut them into little pieces


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

William1964 said:


> According to the pastor said they think you cherry pick if they enter the destination. You said we can't see the destination. The passengers right the drivers cherry-pick.
> 
> I've been seeing the orange or gold bar at the top for two weeks I thought everyone was. I did see it twice today both times the destination were already in the phone. When I start the trip at time with the gold bar on top showing the address in white.
> 
> Stacking passenger sound good but you can fit more in the car if you cut them into little pieces


Well Billie, I am far from a pastor, maybe a poster, but pastor, not a chance.

Most (but no all) pax are smart enough to figure out the only way we can cherry pick is to call them and ask them where they want to go. If the pax is smart he will lie, or cxl and just ping one of the many other Uber drivers available.

For a while we could see the destination in the waybill until so many drivers commented on this online Uber fixed that little problem. It seems even the drivers are not smart enough to keep a good thing to themselves. Oh well.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

IT MEANS WE MUST STRIKE ON OCT 16TH AT 5PM


----------



## Youngboss (Oct 6, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


My app does the same so idk


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I always thought it meant that I was in an area that was almost ready to surge.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it means Uber has just stuck it in your ass one more time. They have to give you a flashy notice now because everyone was just getting used to the same ol same ol. After awhile you don't even feel it. lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought it was a subliminal message Uber created to perk you up through a positive tone and the color gold which represents $$$


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


Why in the world Uber is not educating us for what they shipped in every release?

We are getting an upgrade a week on average but not as frequent upgrade related information. We always scramble to figure it out. f- that $50b valuation. they need to at least tell us what they are shipping (or shitting in case the features are crap).


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe it means "This request will take you a hot area, you better take it! There will be riders waiting for you there!"... but it is Uber we are talking abut, why should they a sh!t if we make more money?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just got another uber update notification from the play store. now version 3.56.0


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Come on everyone. We all know it means a straight shot to the Live Shows at Radio City Music Hall!!

The address already input makes the most sense unless that's been debunked. Is OKC/Tulsa doing stacked pings yet?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The problem with stacked pings is the other pax cancelling when they see you're not headed directly towards them on the map view.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I think your correct, eventually it will cut down on the surge. Anything to release the pressure of the surge and make the passengers, "happy campers" The reality is the surge is good for business, not only for the drivers but Uber as well. Higher total revenues means Uber's 20% cut of revenue would be larger. Please correct me if I am wrong.


I agree as well....it is overall a good thing, I think, for both riders and drivers. It increases driver apparent availability since the drivers can accept pings while they still are on the previous ride. I take it as yet another sign that Uber's growth in ridership is very strong, and (market dependent of course) is overtaking driver availability in some markets at some times -- surge or no surge.


----------



## maquez (Oct 5, 2015)

Got the gold notification last night while out on a very slow night in Colorado Springs, CO. First time Uber rider, no destination address entered. Would be really nice to know what this means (assuming it actually means something).


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I thought it was a subliminal message Uber created to perk you up through a positive tone and the color gold which represents $$$


Well it might have worked  I did enjoy the fancy chime 

Just kidding lol. . .


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I wouldn't mind even if it is "psychological warfare". Personally I will be very excited to receive a gold ping. Will tell the pax they are golden LOL.... ..


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Man I must be so old. The app use to do that, cept the flashing gold, if / when the pax has entered the destination addy. It was confusing as hell to me at first. I just laughed at them and said, oh look now it has a pretty color. Hey guys can you do a rainbow affect.
> 
> So now the programmers entered it back in but when we accept the trip. SMFH. Hey youuuuu guyssssss. Do you think we really need a chime and a flashy tool to go with it , wouldn't want us to forget anything would you?
> 
> Its far better for the pax to hear it after they enter the destination as we slide the start trip button !!! Jesus.....


Yes a rainbow banner would be an excellent addition to the app. Not that there's anything wrong with rainbows.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually I like colors.



Uberest said:


> I wouldn't mind even if it is "psychological warfare". Personally I will be very excited to receive a gold ping. Will tell the pax they are golden LOL.... ..


That is the insidious nature of it. See the addiction threads / posts.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

My theory: It means the passenger manually entered their pickup location. I base that on the last 2 chimes I had were pickups to names of businesses, not addresses. Did anyone write Uber Support and ask? I did and all they did was send me the training video. Useless.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


This happened to me several times the other night. Personally, I think it is auto-recognizing their location and changing it in the driver app...just as if the pax typed it in themselves.
e.g.-Pax requests without typing the business name where they are and expect gps to be perfect. Ubers system recognizes that the pax is at "Uber Kool-Aid Stand" and then auto-populates that into the driver app. It makes the same sound as when a pax enters their destination in the app(i've only heard it twice though, lol)


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So maybe in indicator that the location your ping is has been "verified"? Interesting.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> My theory: It means the passenger manually entered their pickup location. I base that on the last 2 chimes I had were pickups to names of businesses, not addresses. Did anyone write Uber Support and ask? I did and all they did was send me the training video. Useless.


My gold ping yesterday was a pick up at a strip mall with a range of addresses.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

When I first heard and saw it, I thought I had won the 6* award and was waiting for Uber to contact me for an interview. Those bastards let me down again. lol


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe it has to do with the sex of the pax. I think all the lovely ladies are the Gold pings. I had a pax this morning and her name was Sunday. I asked her where her other 6 brothers and sisters were. lol I hate Monday, I bet she's a *****.


----------



## maquez (Oct 5, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Maybe it has to do with the sex of the pax. I think all the lovely ladies are the Gold pings. I had a pax this morning and her name was Sunday. I asked her where her other 6 brothers and sisters were. lol I hate Monday, I bet she's a *****.


Lol, I wish, except we'd all cancel every ride that wasn't a gold ping. My gold was a not so hot Tim so this doesn't quite ring true.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I suppose that's one plus of working the "strip" on college game days. MOST of my pax's both male and female, are really hot college students lol


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I always thought it meant that I was in an area that was almost ready to surge.


Yeah right uber will give you a heads up for that.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


_Uber "Secret Shoppers"?

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner?
_


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


>


Their having an identity crisis...


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

My best guess:
Uber has been having those special flash (raffle) contests, where every 4 trips or so earns you another entry to win $100, or $200 during a time slot of certain days.
Therefore the tone and gold color may be to indicate that you just qualified for another entry. If so, it would explain why it happens somewhat intermittently.

_Example:_
http://t.uber.com/10.2-3.contestwinners
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PtNNln6abcOLZa8FqO3bmfejIT0lPIVQ5-nWH4KZSLs/viewform


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

I think the _special chime_ is to get your mind off of the pain while uber is shafting you.

BTW, in Houston, all my pings last weekend were the _special_ ones.

Now it makes sense why it didn't hurt as bad last weekend.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


i thought it meant the pax entered an a dest address bc i've had pax that didn't have that entered and I never got the chime when I accepted


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It has happened every ride after the last upgrade for me.


I upgraded today..you? Still happening? I have never seen this. Don't you just love it when Goober makes changes/additions and never tells anyone?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Yes it just happened randomly throughout the night, and I couldn't discern any type of pattern, rhyme, or reason for it . . .


 I think I would have asked the PAX if they know what it is. Are you special? you know?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

maybe a programmer planted joke...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I definitely haven't had it for every ping.
> 
> I downloaded v3.54.0 last week and my phone just auto updated to v3.55.0


I am at 3.70.0 as of this morning!!! What is up with that..appears to be different in each City.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Check out this link...no wonder I have not seen...at 4.82 far from VIP driver I guess..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/3hseyl


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> I am at 3.70.0 as of this morning!!! What is up with that..appears to be different in each City.


The 3.56.0 is for Android. I updated mine to that version yesterday, and last night I got an auto update, but it still says 3.56.0.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Check out this link...no wonder I have not seen...at 4.82 far from VIP driver I guess..
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/3hseyl


Curious.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> The 3.56.0 is for Android. I updated mine to that version yesterday, and last night I got an auto update, but it still says 3.56.0.


Uh, Duh, dumb huh!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RachelD said:


> Several times last night the app chimed a special chime and turned gold up top where the address was located when I accepted a ride. I couldn't figure out what it meant. At first I thought it was when I'd gone over the guarantees for the night. . . then I thought maybe it was rides under 5 minutes away (but then it happened for 1 that was 6 minutes away). . . then I thought perhaps it was pax's I'd given rides to before.
> 
> Ultimately I couldn't figure it out. Have you had this happen?


I got two of those last weekend. Today there was a low-mileage '76 Ford Pinto dropped off in my driveway, so I think I have this mystery figured out.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I got two of those last weekend. Today there was a low-mileage '76 Ford Pinto dropped off in my driveway, so I think I have this mystery figured out.


With a full tank of gas?


----------



## Uberkuber (Sep 19, 2015)

I think this happens when the client has not entered the drop off address and does so after we have accepted the request. Every address change also does that ping noise and orange flashing.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

help.Uber.com


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I had one gold ping today. The notable item was it was a long drive to get to the pickup location. He had not entered the destination prior to being picked up, which was a really long trip.

Just the one gold ping and I was driving my butt off today with the Rangers, Astros, and Texans all playing today. Busy, but more on the per minute rather than per mile side of the equation being stuck in traffic going to NRG stadium three times. Oh, one group forgot their tickets and we had to go back to get them. No tip and they missed the kickoff.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Could it mean that the pax is an Uber partner or employee? 

I picked up this drunk dude early this morning and he said he drove in Flint, Michigan but I can't remember if his was gold or not. Only things I can remember is he stunk like ass and it was a $2.55, 1.4 mile ride and of coarse, NO TIP.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Could it mean that the pax is an Uber partner or employee?
> 
> I picked up this drunk dude early this morning and he said he drove in Flint, Michigan but I can't remember if his was gold or not. Only things I can remember is he stunk like ass and it was a $2.55, 1.4 mile ride and of coarse, NO TIP.


I actually knew who this dude was from his fifteen minutes of fame. He didn't work for Uber.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> I get the occassional gold chime also. I thought it was because the pax had entered the destination. Curious to see what it really means.


I know what it means... if it happened Saturday night it was a "garnet and gold" chime.... a 'Noles touchdown!!!! (sorry, just had to say it!)


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> I know what it means... if it happened Saturday night it was a "garnet and gold" chime.... a 'Noles touchdown!!!! (sorry, just had to say it!)




The pax in the post of mine above yours was a former 'Cane. He was a gold ping.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The pax in the post of mine above yours was a former 'Cane. He was a gold ping.


Hahahahaha! No kidding? Teksaz? I love it. Hey, it was a great game, tied in the 4th quarter. 'Canes were rockin" it; some competition for the 'Noles!
(I was hoping the 'Canes would win. I may live in Tallahassee, but I'm a Gator girl)


----------



## Christian CLT (Sep 23, 2015)

Has anybody figured this out yet?
I can confirm it has nothing to do with the rider's rating, the length of the trip, whether they have entered a destination address or not, etc.
I have tried writing to Uber support three times now, and those people are absolutely clueless. Two thought I was referring to the shaded overview map which shows which areas are surging. The third was even farther off base.
I finally broke down and created this picture for them, though I am neither an artist nor a graphic designer. LOL.
The lack of intelligent support is SO frustrating.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I had gold pings yesterday and all my rides were surges. I had gold pings today and none of my rides were surges. I had gold pings that were sixteen minutes away. I had gold pings that were two minutes away. I had gold pings that were Uber X. I had gold pings that were Select. I think nearly all of my pings are now gold pings.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe it means you accepted it within 5 seconds.. seems i get them when I accept quickly?

Look for it.. IDK


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

this pax is as good as gold!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Maybe it means you accepted it within 5 seconds.. seems i get them when I accept quickly?
> 
> Look for it.. IDK


I'll try that tomorrow. No way I'm going out now to haul around drunken, grumpy Astros fans. Or even worse, drunken, happy Royals fans.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Christian CLT said:


> Has anybody figured this out yet?
> I can confirm it has nothing to do with the rider's rating, the length of the trip, whether they have entered a destination address or not, etc.
> I have tried writing to Uber support three times now, and those people are absolutely clueless. Two thought I was referring to the shaded overview map which shows which areas are surging. The third was even farther off base.
> I finally broke down and created this picture for them, though I am neither an artist nor a graphic designer. LOL.
> The lack of intelligent support is SO frustrating.


I really like your photoshopped images of your screen and the chiming. Was Uber able to give you an explanation or are they still clueless?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Again, the one thing I've noticed is that every time it's a "gold chime" the pax had their drop off location pre-entered. It has never done the "gold chime" when the drop off location was not entered in beforehand.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Again, the one thing I've noticed is that every time it' a gold chime the pax had their drop off location pre-entered. It has never done the gold chime and the drop off location was not entered in already.


Is it possible that the drop off location is hot or surging?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Is it possible that the drop off location is hot or surging?


You know, I never thought of that...


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Is it possible that the drop off location is hot or surging?


Yep, I bet that's it. Saturday and night my phone was chiming and the whole town was surging cuz of the big game.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Again, the one thing I've noticed is that every time it's a "gold chime" the pax had their drop off location pre-entered. It has never done the "gold chime" when the drop off location was not entered in beforehand.


I believe the "gold chime" is related or connected to the 2nd ride request. If the 1st pax enters a drop off location then Uber's app. can search for 2nd ride request, prior to dropping the 1st passenger. I have been getting 2nd ride requests, only with a "gold chime" Food for thought.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I believe the "gold chime" is related or connected to the 2nd ride request. If the 1st pax enters a drop off location then Uber's app. can search for 2nd ride request, prior to dropping the 1st passenger. I have been getting 2nd ride requests, only with a "gold chime" Food for thought.


If your already en route with pax in your car, how can another person request a ride and why would your phone notify you? I thought en route means you are exclusive to the first ride request and only that one.


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

I concur with Uber Chick. Seems like once I accept a ride and I'm en route, it doesn't give me anymore requests until that particular ride is finished.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> If your already en route with pax in your car, how can another person request a ride and why would your phone notify you? I thought en route means you are exclusive to the first ride request and only that one.





Supreme Heretic said:


> I concur with Uber Chick. Seems like once I accept a ride and I'm en route, it doesn't give me anymore requests until that particular ride is finished.


I drive in San Diego and if I already have a passenger in my car, Uber can send me a 2nd ride request, that I can accept or not accept, while I'm in route to drop off my 1st original passenger. It's like back to back rides. The 2nd request is always within a few blocks from my 1st passenger drop location. A very convenient feature. I've had a number of these requests and they work real well for me. Nobody likes sitting around waiting for ride requests, there's no money in that.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I drive in San Diego and if I already have a passenger in my car, Uber can send me a 2nd ride request, that I can accept or not accept, while I'm in route to drop off my 1st original passenger. It's like back to back rides. The 2nd request is always within a few blocks from my 1st passenger drop location. A very convenient feature. I've had a number of these requests and they work real well for me. Nobody likes sitting around waiting for ride requests, there's no money in that.


True, but not all markets have this available yet. I know I don't. At least I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

My current thought is, the pax have not updated there app. 

I have one repeat rider that this happens every time, I was gone a ask when was the last time he had updated it. But he is a quite guy so I haven't.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I've never experienced this & I'm in a small town, so I'm wondering if it's specific to certain markets?


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

It means there are Uber major users, and non-tipping bastards


----------



## Deebo (Jun 3, 2015)

yup, means address is pre plugged in.


----------



## Christian CLT (Sep 23, 2015)

From experience I can say it does not mean surge and it does not mean a rider inputted address.
I finally got this response from Uber. I don't entirely buy it, but it's the best response I have received from them so far.

"Hey Christian,

Tyris here again, thanks for that perfect illustration.

I talked to one of our team leads who deals with tech issues specifically, he notified me what is happening and I'm happy to explain.

What I learned from him was that, what you are experiencing is a delay in action and notification from step two in your illustration.

Sometimes you may accept the trip a bit too fast and the delay in technology sending the information to us, then back to you delays the notification sound and flash to a further step.

What your experiencing has nothing to do with the trip specifically, just a delay in transferring information. I do apologize for any miscommunication you may have experienced while addressing your issue, this was a complicated one.

Happy to have helped. If there is anything else I can assist you with, please feel free to let me know.

Best,

Tyris"


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I bet people from Uber do this crap just to get us talking and then come on here for laughs as we try to figure it out.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Well it is not that the pax entered the address. Most of my pax entered the address last night and only a few were gold. 
WTF? over.


----------

